# Hello New Here



## DonnaCarter (Jun 29, 2002)

I just wanted to meet you all. I'm 41 years old. Have 3 daughters who are 15 , 19 , 21. I also have a 3 year old grandson. Married for 24 years. I have fibromyalgia since 1990. I did not find out what I had until Jan 2001. I had it really hard. I was told I was crazy. It's all in my head an so on. I'm doing alot better now. Have a great doctor and great meds. No help from family though. I think that is the hard part. I think they still think I am crazy. Oh well I won't get into that. I hope to meet you all. I hope you all have a great night. Painfree and restful. Thank you, Donna xoxo


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Donna!Welcome to the fibro/CFS board! A little about me: I'm 23, newly married, no kids (except for a cat and a new puppy







). I work VERY parttime, as you know it is way too hard to keep up with a busy schedule, and I end up spending a lot of days in bed. I try to be positive, and think of it as me being able to control my problems. Let's see, I have IBS C&D, Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and Neurally Mediated Hypotension (low blood pressure). My husband is a dialysis patient going on 2 years (he sustained irreperable kidney damage in an accident), and just had knee surgery due to a work-sustained injury. That's us in a nutshell!







I'm glad to know a little about you! I hope you find the board helpful! I have found it to be a good source of information, and just a general place to find friendship and support. Lot's of great people visit this place, so welcome aboard! Feel free to post any questions, or any solutions you have found that might help others. Nice to meet you!







~Mrs. Mason


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome Donna to the board. I've been a member of this board for a few years and have met wonderful supportive friends here. People who truly understand what I go through. I'm 44 yrs old and was diagnosed with fm in l992, but believe I've had it since l986. Like you I am on meds that help me get through this. Just found out my rheumatologist is taking a 2 yr. leave of absence, so I have to find another doctor. I hate having to start with another specialist again. I enjoy reading, crafts, yoga. I have 4 cats and 2 dogs and live in the country on 5 acres. I hope to get to know you better.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Donna, welcome







I'm 24 years old. I have had CFS since 1990; it follows a relapse and remission pattern. I have Neurally Mediated Hypotension and Hypoglycemia which are secondary conditions of my CFS. Oh, and IBS (fairly well controlled now) for 9 years. A few other things too. I'm a postgraduate student of international development, but have taken time out from my studies due to the CFS relapse which I've been in since April 2000. I like the great outdoors, books, crafts, music, politics and development. And being on this bulletin board







Glad to hear you have a good doctor - that's half the battle sometimes isn't it. Have you tried giving your family some easy to understand and succint literature on Fibromyalgia? This may help them understand it and change the view of it, maybe? See you around!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi donna.welcome!my name is denny.i have two dogs and a stupid cat,who help make this all bearable.im also hail from the planet K-PAX...HA!(like that movie)


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Donna!I was officially diagnoised with Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syn. in 2000. Probably had it since early 90's. I also have IBS/C&D since I was 5 years old. I TOTALLY understand about being labeled as "crazy". I think some of my friends, family and doctors have no clue how much pain we go through. I am so grateful for this board. Welcome to the Family!Joey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Donna







and welcome!Looks like I'm the "oldie" here. I just turned 53. I have Fibro, IBS, daily migraines, and a host of other things. Have had Fibro for almost 20 years that I'm aware of, but possibly longer. Everyone told me, too, that it was "all in my head"---no kidding---it was---those migraines are in your head and the migraines and Fibro started at the same time. I believe it was brought on by a spinal block given wrong. Lots and lots of problems ever since. I understand and know the pain.I hope you can find good info and support here as I have. I've been coming here now for about 3 years, I think. (Now that's the Fibro Fog again---I think!!!







)Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hello Donna,and welcome!







Iï¿½m a 35 year old woman, married, no children but we have a little budgie who are our little "baby".







I have had FM since 1999 and got my diagnose in 2000. Iï¿½m glad that you finally found a good doctor, that is so important./Mio


----------



## DonnaCarter (Jun 29, 2002)

I just want to thank you all so much for such a warm welcome. I have two daughters who are getting ready to have babies very soon. So I have been too busy with them. I'm about to go crazy. I'm not sure if I'm coming or going. LuvYa, Donna xoxoxo


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Donna..Welcome to the board. Would you mind sharing what you take for the pain? Thanks.


----------

